# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Shkrimtari më i mirë

## de Balzak

kush mendoni ju se eshte shkrimtari me i mire i te gjitha koherave ne letersine mbare boterore?

----------


## Borix

Mendoj se nuk ka me te mire. Ata mund te ndahen ne grupime qe i perkasin disa hapsirave kohore. Deri tani mendoj se me i miri nder grupimet e ketyre dy shekujve te fundit eshte V. Hugo.

----------


## ismetaliu57

Gati është e pamundur të konkludosh për një shkrimtar se është më i miri, pavarësisht kohën e hapësirën në të cilën ka jetuar e ka vepruar.
I gjithë arti, e pra edhe krijuesi i saj shkrimtari, ngjitet kah maja, njësoj si SIZIFI. Mrekullia është që kurrë nuk arrin në MAJË. Në Majë do të ishte fundi i letërsisë...
Ne, as lexuesi, as krijuesi këtë nuk e dëshirojmë. Prandaj kemi radhitje tjera si
100 shkrimtarët më të mëdhenjë në botë.
Letërsinë e duam jo vetëm për shkak të madhështisë së saj, por edhe për shkak të larmisë.
Letërsia do të rroj.
Ndërkaq, për një shkrimtarë mund të themi se është i madh, por nëse themi është më i madhi i species sonë, kjo do të ishte egoiste. Në këtë rast po e kërkojmë të përkryeren. E përkryera absolute nuk ekziston...
Ka kaq milniume bota dhe nuk është përkryer. Shkrimtari, pavarsisht se mund të jetë shumë para, megjithatë është pjesë e botës, të cilën tanimë e kemi kuptuar se është e papërkryeshme.

----------


## Gurracake

A eshte e mundur te titullojme me te mirin? Per mua kjo eshte krejt e pamundur. Pastaj, ka shume te mire, ka bile dhe shkrimtare qe as nuk i keni degjuar qe ekzistojne, por per rrethinen ku gjinden jane aktual. 

 Mua personalisht me pelqen Victor Hugo dhe Mark Twain. Ka dhe shume tjere, po do thoja qe keto te dy kane arritur te me bejne me shume pershtypje.

----------


## fibiki85

eshte njesoj si te ndash gishtat e dores nga njeri tjetri gje qe eshte e pamundur,secili prej tyre ka funksionin e vet e njejta gje vlen edhe per shkrimtaret secili prej tyre ne kohen e tyre dhe nepermjet veprave te tyre ka transmetuar nje kuptim nje mesazh qe i ka rezistuar kohes dhe ka ardh deri ne ditet tona gje qe do ta bejne edhe per vitet ne vazhdim per brezat e ardhshem.per mua te gjithe kane vlerat e tyre.FIBIKI85

----------


## mondishall

Jane shume, pothuajse ne nje piedestal me ulje ngritje te paperfillshme. Sejcili madheshtor me vepren e tij. Porsa thua ky eshte me i madhi per Hygone, te njejten gje thua kur lexon me pas Dikens, me pas Balzak, Zhyl Vern, Tolstoi, por edhe te tjere e te tjere me ne thellesi te viteve dhe me afer kohes sone. Do ishte subjektivizem i theksuar mendimi tone per  nje emer, pasi askush prej nesh nuk ka lexuar teresisht kete enciklopedi gjigande librash te te medhenjve te penes.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Nje te madh nuk ka si te kete,varet nga deshirat e njeriut...Per mua libri me i bukur eshte 'lufta dhe paqja' ....autori qe me pelqen me shume nuk ekziston...

----------


## Brari

Fishta me "Lahuten e Malcise" e te tjera vepra eshte padyshim nje nga koloset e Letersise boterore..
Po ate nuk e njeh kush do thote dikush..

E per ata qe e njohin.. Fishta eshte nje mrekulli ..nje cudi.. nje thesar..

Ruset kan Tolstoin..
Anglezet Shekspirin.. 
Francezet Hygon-e 
Gjermanet Gëten..
Spanjolet Servantesin 
Italianet Danten e keshtu me radhe..

cdo kohe e popull ka te medhenjt e vet..

pra ska nevoje per klasifikime si ne futboll..

----------

bili99 (24-01-2018)

----------


## Jimmi_1978

*Dhe shqiptaret kane Kadare*

----------

bili99 (24-01-2018)

----------


## beatles

SHKRIMTARI ME I MIRE ESHTE HOMERI

----------


## Milkway

per mendimin tim eshte balzaki dhe shekspiri nga bota e jashtme a fishta dhe kadare nga bota shqiptare

----------


## sybukura

Nuk eshte e lehte te thuash kush eshte shkrimtari me i mire,se ka shume 
dhe sejcili prej tyre ka stilin e vet.Une po permend dy shkrimtare jo se mund te 
quhen me te miret,por kane pasur sukses me botimet e tyre dhe i kam me te fresketa ,se 
i kam lexuar kohen e fundit.

TEODOR DRAJZDER
DAN      BRAWN

----------


## engjellorja

Balzak
Kadare
Gabriel Garsia Markez
Kamy
Cvajg
Susana Tamaro
Isabell Aliende

----------


## ShCakolli

Kadare;eshte Shkrimtari Ne Maje Letrave  Shqipe:

----------


## ooooo

> kush mendoni ju se eshte shkrimtari me i mire i te gjitha koherave ne letersine mbare boterore?


Njecik pytje me mundesi te kufizume kjo e jotja lol, nuk mund te perfshish gjithe ate art ne nje te vetem
Te qenit me i miri eshte shume koncept relativ. Ne etapa dhe momente te caktuara kemi preferenca te caktume nga kushtet e jashtme.
Kur isha femije vdisja per Jul Vern 
Psh ne kushte e socializmin me pelqente shume De Balzak, po se mos kishim  lexu te tjere (tek tuk ndonje te ndalum e censurum) kjo persa i perket adoleshences
tani kursesi nuk mund te them te njeten gje

pa llogaritur qe ka rryma te ndryshme qe mund te na pelqejne njekohesisht njesoj shume,  nuk mund te thush qe nje romantik eshte shume me i mire se nje abstraksionist sespe krahasimi nuk behet ne te njejtin sistem referimi

Mu me pelqejne shume, dhe lista eshte goxha e gjate qe ta shkruj ketu

----------


## ...askushi...

stephen king

----------


## Dorontina

> *Dhe shqiptaret kane Kadare*


Nuk i njef Rilindasit ? 
je i mjer.........

----------


## desaparacidos

Heeeeeeeeeem.
Eshte pak shume qesharake si pyetje Nuk mund te besh nje klasifikim te tille, humb menjehere kontrollin e situates

----------


## ocean wave

> SHKRIMTARI ME I MIRE ESHTE HOMERI


ka studime qe thone qe homeri as nuk ekzistonte po ja dhane emrin atij per permbledhjen e perrallave/te thenave gojore te kohes 

Shakespeare

----------


## marsela

_Une sdo beja dot vecime mes shkrimtareve te huaj..I perkasin periudhave e gjinive te ndryshme.Ka shume qe me kane lene mbresa, po sdua te bej vecime..Them qe per te vendosur sduhet te jete aq e lehte, duhet te kesh lexuar te pakten 2-3 vepra nga cdo autor qe e mendon si kandidat
Nga shqiptaret pastaj do perzgjdihja Kadarene per ne majen e Olimpit, vetem qe kjo pa mar parasysh ate cka thashe me lart..Sepse eshte i vetmi shrkimtar shqiptar nga i cili kam lexuar me teper se trew libra, ndoshta 10, 11..Te tjeret i njoh fare pak..Mgjth duke e krahasuar me shkrimtaret e huaj qe vlersoj me tepr them se sdo ndrroja lehte mendje per aftesite e cilsite e tij si letrar._

----------

